# Popular Broadhead Brands and Models for Deer Hunting?



## The Trophy Tracker (Sep 7, 2020)

What brand and model of broadheads does everybody like for whitetail hunting? Mechanical or fixed blades and why? Want some advice before buying new ones. I’ve always used 125 grain fixed blade broadheads previously. Thanks.


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

There's dozens of threads on this if you use the search function. 

Some people love fixed. Some people love mechanicals. Some people are Rage evangelists. Some swear by Muzzy's or G5 Montecs.

Advice: pick something that shoots accurately out of your bow, practice using the broadheads, and use that. Modern broadheads are all pretty good. Shot placement/accuracy are #1-#9 on the list of Top 10 most important things about broadhead choice. #10 is make sure they're sharp

Hard to go wrong with Rage 2 blade or Nap Spitfires on mechanicals. Or muzzy, slick trick, montecs on the fixed


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

If shot a bunch of different ones over the years, they all worked. Just some better then others. Here are some of the ones I liked.
Thunderhead 125
Muzzy 135
Magnus 145
Journeyman 125
Slick tricks 100
This year I'm using VPA 250 gr. And Simmons 190 gr.
Since starting out with the old Bear " greenies" I've run the gamut on broadheads. The old wasp ,satellite four and six blades were the first replacement broadheads that I used. They worked but blades failed miserably. Rocky mountain 160 four blades is another one that comes to mind. Couldn't get them to fly consistently enough out of my set-up . Then when they encountered bone the blades broke.
There have been several other ones that have been thrown in the trash over the years. They way I look at it, it doesn't matter if your shooting a Traditional bow,Compound or Xbow. The most important part of everyone's equipment is the broadheads. We owe it to the game we pursuit to use the toughest ,sharpest,accurate broadhead out there.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

G5 Montec’s

Durable and easy to resharpen.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

o_mykiss said:


> There's dozens of threads on this if you use the search function.
> 
> Some people love fixed. Some people love mechanicals. Some people are Rage evangelists. Some swear by Muzzy's or G5 Montecs.
> 
> ...


All good points o_mykiss. I would add to your Top 10 list of importance though...

#1 - Shot placement/accuracy
#2 - Sharpness
#3 - Structural Integrity - If the blades break or the ferrule bends when it hits bone I don't want to use it. 

I feel so strongly about this that I am switching from my tried and true Muzzy's to G5 Montecs this year. They are one-piece, stainless steel (not aluminum) and can be easily sharpened. 

Did I mention that I have a bunch of Rage 2 blades with extra blades for sale?


----------



## Bob Foster (Aug 16, 2010)

Zwickey Eskimo 2-Blade

Eclipse 2-Blade

Bear Razorhead

Clovis / Fluted Point

Archaic Side Notch


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Started out as a youngster with Thunderheads, then muzzy 3 blade for a long time. They'll kill deer but once I switched to machanical, Rage 3 blade I noticed a positive difference in accuracy.

I've shot a lot deer with Rage heads and have been happy with everyone. I'll stick with them.

More than any head you can buy you have it hit where you're aiming. 

Every blood trail with a Rage head has been better than my best blood trail with any fixed head.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

bargain heads like this are good enough. http://bishoparchery.com/600-grain-...ic-method-dg-the-firearm-dispatch-eliminator/


----------



## SAVChippewa04 (Jan 2, 2016)

I like montec 100 grain out of my crossbow, they fly good, and I know how lethal they are,


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

My son and I have used Slick Trick 100 gr. since they have been on the market. Always durable, and above all, very accurate with our setup. My son uses them on his compound and I on my Wicked Ridge. His big 8 from 2018 left a great blood trail.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

QAD Exodus full blade broadhead.

My buddy put me on them for our Montana Elk Hunt 2 years ago and they performed flawlessly, dropping 2 bull elk.


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

I personally like fixed heads as they aren’t likely to fail. The best varies for everyone. Honestly it’s the one that is the easiest to tune and flys the best out of your set up. Give me a head that is really easy to get the same POI as my field points and I shoot it. They all cut and all kill. Being accurate is the most important aspect. I shoot really cheap carbon express 2 blades as they fly perfect out of my PSE. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Setter (Mar 20, 2001)

3 blade Muzzy's have be a staple for archers in the woods for many years. I have used them with no issues, they fly straight and cut clean.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Started out as a youngster with Thunderheads, then muzzy 3 blade for a long time. They'll kill deer but once I switched to machanical, Rage 3 blade I noticed a positive difference in accuracy.
> 
> I've shot a lot deer with Rage heads and have been happy with everyone. I'll stick with them.
> 
> ...


 same exact for me besides I use the hypodermic now. Last blood trail she crashed into a tree and my 6'1" buddy was on his tippy toes and the blood was above his finger tips by a 1' 1/2" :yikes:


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Since using a x bow, I now shoot spitfires and have had excellent results thus far!.
But ya still gotta put em where they belong!!!


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

I used spit fires in my bow and trying them out in the cross bow. With my bow it always looked like a murder scene, the furthest one ran was about 40 yards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## baycountyhunter (Apr 15, 2014)

Swhacker 150 grain 3" cut leaves blood trails a blind person could follow. They don't go very far anyway. Started using them last year I now have three kills all bucks and furthest away before death was about 60 yards. All three shots were in the lungs and the last deer got the lungs and heart which is easier to do with the cut it does. My crossbow is Excalibur matrix bulldog 400 fps. My Excalibur Micro 335 fps uses the Swhacker 125 grain but have not gotten one yet with that broadhead.


----------

